# Solved: CiD Help Removal



## xpuser87 (Mar 8, 2007)

I have downloaded a couple programs a few hours ago and right after i started getting pop ups from Cid Help, i have done research and nobody seems to be able to find this problem using antivirus scans and such. It is a form of malware and i found Cid Help in my control panel and so i removed it with the add/remove program and the pop-ups seem to have stopped but im afraid that there are still some files remaining. Im Guessing it came from BitRoll Or BitGrabber, Any help would be great. 
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:50:06 AM, on 3/8/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWSC\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWSC\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWSC\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWSC\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWSC\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWSC\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWSC\system32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWSC\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWSC\csrss.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\The Weather Channel FW\Desktop Weather\DesktopWeather.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
C:\WINDOWSC\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWSC\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G PCI Wireless Network Monitor\WLService.exe
C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G PCI Wireless Network Monitor\WMP54Gv4.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\hijackthis_sfx.exe

O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWSC\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nvchost] C:\WINDOWSC\winlogon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [winlogon] C:\WINDOWSC\csrss.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DW4] "C:\Program Files\The Weather Channel FW\Desktop Weather\DesktopWeather.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SPYKILLER] C:\Program Files\Anonymizer\sk\SpyWareKiller.exe /BOOT
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: KODAK Software Updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Bingo - http://download2.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/xt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1170963475426
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1170963457881
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWSC\system32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe
O23 - Service: WMP54Gv4SVC - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G PCI Wireless Network Monitor\WLService.exe" "WMP54Gv4.exe (file missing)


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Load AVG http://free.grisoft.com/freeweb.php/doc/2/ it's free. Run a full scan and post the AVG scan results and a new HJT log.


----------



## xpuser87 (Mar 8, 2007)

cybertech said:


> Load AVG http://free.grisoft.com/freeweb.php/doc/2/ it's free. Run a full scan and post the AVG scan results and a new HJT log.


"General properties",""
"Report name","Complete Test"
"Start time","3/8/2007 9:43:39 AM"
"End time","3/8/2007 10:14:35 AM (total: 30:55.8 Min)"
"Launch method","Scanning launched manually"
"Scanning result","Threats found"
"Report status","Scanning completed successfully"
" ",""
"Object summary",""
"Scanned","44133"
"Threats Found","2"
"Cleaned","0"
"Moved to vault","1"
"Deleted","1"
"Errors","0"
"C:\Documents and Settings\me\Local Settings\Temp\bis3E.exe","","Moved to Vault"
"C:\System Volume Information\_restore{ADF52322-6A3C-426B-A3A1-491BBB7D6CC1}\RP92\A0007554.EXE","","Deleted"

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:57:55 PM, on 3/8/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWSC\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWSC\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWSC\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWSC\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWSC\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWSC\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWSC\system32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWSC\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
C:\WINDOWSC\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWSC\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G PCI Wireless Network Monitor\WLService.exe
C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G PCI Wireless Network Monitor\WMP54Gv4.exe
C:\Program Files\Anonymizer\sk\SpyWareKiller.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG7\avgwb.dat
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\hijackthis_sfx.exe

O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWSC\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nvchost] C:\WINDOWSC\winlogon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DW4] "C:\Program Files\The Weather Channel FW\Desktop Weather\DesktopWeather.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SPYKILLER] C:\Program Files\Anonymizer\sk\SpyWareKiller.exe /BOOT
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: KODAK Software Updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Bingo - http://download2.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/xt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1170963475426
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1170963457881
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWSC\system32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe
O23 - Service: WMP54Gv4SVC - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G PCI Wireless Network Monitor\WLService.exe" "WMP54Gv4.exe (file missing)


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Download *SDFix* and save it to your Desktop.

Double click *SDFix.exe* and it will extract the files to %systemdrive% 
(Drive that contains the Windows Directory, typically C:\SDFix)

Please then reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually
Instead of Windows loading as normal, the Advanced Options Menu should appear
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press *Enter*
Choose your usual account.

Open the extracted SDFix folder and double click *RunThis.bat* to start the script. 
Type *Y* to begin the cleanup process.
It will remove any Trojan Services and Registry Entries that it finds then prompt you to press any key to reboot. 
Press any Key and it will restart the PC. 
When the PC restarts the Fixtool will run again and complete the removal process then display *Finished*, press any key to end the script and load your desktop icons.
Once the desktop icons load the SDFix report will open on screen and also save into the SDFix folder as *Report.txt* 
(Report.txt will also be copied to the clipboard ready for posting back on the forum).
Finally paste the contents of the Report.txt back on the forum with a new HijackThis log


----------



## xpuser87 (Mar 8, 2007)

SDFix: Version 1.69

Run by me - Thu 03/08/2007 @ 16:16:08.59

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]

Running From: C:\SDFix

Safe Mode:
Checking Services:

Restoring Windows Registry Entries
Restoring Default Hosts File

Rebooting...

Normal Mode:
Checking Files:

No Trojan Files Found...

ADS Check:

C:\WINDOWSC\system32
No streams found.

Final Check:

Remaining Services:
------------------

Remaining Files:
---------------

Checking For Files with Hidden Attributes :

Add/Remove Programs List:

Adobe Shockwave Player
AIM 6.0
AVG 7.5
EditPlus 2
HijackThis 1.99.1
LimeWire 4.12.11
MailFrontier Desktop
Screen Antics 2.1
Adobe Flash Player 9 ActiveX
The Weather Channel Desktop
Viewpoint Media Player
Weather Services
ZoneAlarm
Notifier
ESSSONIC
netbrdg
ESSPCD
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
essvatgt
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 10
Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter
SHASTA
ESSBrwr
staticcr
ESSTOOLS
ESSini
ESSgui
VPRINTOL
ESScore
Anonymizer SpyWare Killer + Privacy Manager
Adobe Reader 8
ESSCDBK
OfotoXMI
CCScore
KSU
Kodak EasyShare software
SFR
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
tooltips
kgcbase
SKINXSDK
WIRELESS
SKIN0001
Finished

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:27:05 PM, on 3/8/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWSC\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWSC\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWSC\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWSC\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWSC\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWSC\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWSC\system32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWSC\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWSC\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWSC\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G PCI Wireless Network Monitor\WLService.exe
C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G PCI Wireless Network Monitor\WMP54Gv4.exe
C:\WINDOWSC\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWSC\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\The Weather Channel FW\Desktop Weather\DesktopWeather.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\hijackthis_sfx.exe

O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWSC\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DW4] "C:\Program Files\The Weather Channel FW\Desktop Weather\DesktopWeather.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SPYKILLER] C:\Program Files\Anonymizer\sk\SpyWareKiller.exe /BOOT
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: KODAK Software Updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Bingo - http://download2.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/xt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1170963475426
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1170963457881
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWSC\system32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe
O23 - Service: WMP54Gv4SVC - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Linksys Wireless-G PCI Wireless Network Monitor\WLService.exe" "WMP54Gv4.exe (file missing)

Is There still files on my computer left or any viruses that you are seeing ?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Looks good. Any problems?


----------



## xpuser87 (Mar 8, 2007)

No there are no problems that i am having so far, Everything looks to be working ok. Thanks for the help.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You're welcome! :up:


----------

